# Poor Man's Tarpon??



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

After a crappy day on the water I was heading back to the boat ramp when I saw some bird activity between Dog Island and St. George island. Like any good fisherman I went over to see what was all the commotion was about and it looked like some big Spanish were feeding heavily. Out comes the 9wt and changed I changed flies in 8.9 seconds, peeled fly line off the reel and out goes my cast. Hook up was immediate and this dang fish pulls me 20 yds into my backing before jumping and it was one of the biggest Ladyfish I have ever hooked. After landing I went back for some more and ended up catching 5 or 6 before the bite went cold. Man these fish are way underrated at this size!!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I agree -- ladyfish are lots of fun. They aren't nearly as pretty as a tarpon, but the fight is a hoot. I catch them most often when I'm fishing ponds, so I never get any really big ones, but they are still fun on light gear. They seem really aggressive too, I've had them hit a gurgler 3-4 times before finally connecting. I feel like lots of fish don't follow up like that.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My wife refers to them as Great Value brand tarpon.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nothing like lady fish to liven up your day... When I have new fly anglers aboard they're a sure way to learn line handling and other essential skills... They also come with the added bonus that nearby big fish feed on them... If
You run into big ones "ocean ladies",they can burn drag like a bonefish....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I love the big ones. I have no problems catching and even targeting large ladies on fly.

This girl was a by-catch of walking the beach lookin for snook. It actually ran into my backing on my 8wt.




Back about 2 months ago, a buddy of mine and I were done scouting for tarpon and decided to run across Charlotte Harbor and about in the dead center of the bay, we saw a birds dropping and thought they were macks and ended up repeated the same process you did with a bunch of nice ladyfish on fly.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I love the big ones. I have no problems catching and even targeting large ladies on fly.
> 
> http://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww239/teamhaas1/Ted-Haas-Ladyfish-on-Fly_zpsteydp4vw.jpg


Ted, just a heads up -- it's not even allowing you to link to the picture.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

I know, I know, a thread sucks with out photo  but I was to busy running and gunnin to stop and take photo. Again, I was just impressed with how strong these fish were as they reminded me of a small bonefish. As a matter of fact they put alot of redfish to shame that I have caught in the past!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

You know why they call them ladyfish right?

because you give them what they want and then they shit all over you


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

fjmaverick said:


> You know why they call them ladyfish right?
> 
> because you give them what they want and then they shit all over you


ROFLMAO!!! 

You get squirted? That shizzit will not wash out. Same with poons. One time back in the day, we got shot with a loaded shit canon picking a poon outta the water. That's what I got for lifting the fish straight up for a pic! It took weeks to get the stains off the deck gelcoat. Took months to get my pride back! LOL


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

how was the fishing off the island over all? I am heading up tomorrow for Tarpon and Triple tail.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I'll be there Thursday. 

Hopefully those big eyed slime balls will still be around.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

You go out of Lanark? How the water down there? I've found some big schools of ladies and Florida gt's (jack c) off the northeast side of st.g


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I am probably going to head west toward st Vincent. Tarpon were thick there last month. But we are getting late in the season


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

floridascuba said:


> I am probably going to head west toward st Vincent. Tarpon were thick there last month. But we are getting late in the season


Might be able to find a few off the cape at sunrise.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Water clarity sucks with all the rain we have been getting! I have not been able to sight fish for tarpon for over three weeks and it usually pretty good this time of year!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

what I thought.....


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Bonecracker said:


> After a crappy day on the water I was heading back to the boat ramp when I saw some bird activity between Dog Island and St. George island. Like any good fisherman I went over to see what was all the commotion was about and it looked like some big Spanish were feeding heavily. Out comes the 9wt and changed I changed flies in 8.9 seconds, peeled fly line off the reel and out goes my cast. Hook up was immediate and this dang fish pulls me 20 yds into my backing before jumping and it was one of the biggest Ladyfish I have ever hooked. After landing I went back for some more and ended up catching 5 or 6 before the bite went cold. Man these fish are way underrated at this size!!


 Was fishing east end of SJ yesterday on foot and had the samething happen. Hooked it and was well into backing before jumping and throwing the hook. Couldn't stop it. Got beaucoup of them. Also trout and also what I would call a lookdown?? Was all silver. Got something that looked like a pomp but had none of that yellow hue on it?? Gotta learn my fish better.. Could also see some breaching but it didn't appear to be dolphin, there was some real activity for awhile. Liv the salt, never know what will be around!!


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Got a pic? Could be a permit. But think it's a pomp


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

floridascuba said:


> Got a pic? Could be a permit. But think it's a pomp


 After some research, think it was a blue runner, just a lot larger than I had ever caught before. Still learning!!!


----------

